# Pewter Civil War Chess Sets



## Rolandranch (Mar 16, 2017)

I got a couple of orders for these sets and thought I'd post some photos before I ship them off. These are cast from an alloy that I created of tin, bismuth, and lead. I made the chess boards from a granite tile. You can see these are Civil War themed by looking at the different chess characters. I use a special process to give them the antiqued look and bring the detail out.


View in Gallery


View in Gallery


View in Gallery


View in Gallery


View in Gallery


View in Gallery

C&C welcome. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Magicbob (Mar 16, 2017)

Very nice


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 16, 2017)

That's awesome work.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 16, 2017)

I am impressed... love chess sets and have even turned on myself... impressive work.


----------



## Edgar (Mar 16, 2017)

Fantastic!


----------



## keithbyrd (Mar 16, 2017)

Outstanding work - great detail and finish! Superb!!


----------



## PapaTim (Mar 16, 2017)

Excellent work. What kind of paint did you use for the darker squares?


----------



## Rolandranch (Mar 16, 2017)

Thank you. It's actually not paint. I put contact paper over the tile, cut it, peeled off the squares, and sandblasted it. The darker squares are untouched and the lighter squares are sandblasted.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 16, 2017)

What company did you use for the molds??  There are several that have different Civil War and other themed molds. How did the molds hold up after all the pouring??? They are known to break down somewhat and lose features quickly. 

Came out real nice. May I ask what you are charging for these??? You are in competition with factory made chess sets similar in style and depending on the materials used they are not that expensive. I have a set of plans for a scrollsawn set that many years ago I was suppose to make but never got around to it. Very time and labor intensive.


----------



## KenV (Mar 16, 2017)

One caution -  Lead

Use of lead in a product for sale entails more than casual risks because of health risks, especially with children.   Depending on where the set is going, it may be prohibited from sale.

Tin, (pewter) may be a better metal for the allow than lead.


----------



## Rolandranch (Mar 16, 2017)

KenV said:


> One caution -  Lead
> 
> Use of lead in a product for sale entails more than casual risks because of health risks, especially with children.   Depending on where the set is going, it may be prohibited from sale.
> 
> Tin, (pewter) may be a better metal for the allow than lead.


Yes, I understand this. I think I will try actual pewter for my next set. However, I do seal all the pieces with several coats of acrylic sealer so you aren't actually touching the lead.


----------



## KenV (Mar 16, 2017)

Rolandranch said:


> KenV said:
> 
> 
> > One caution -  Lead
> ...



Suggest you talk with your parents about risks of liability, and wording of notices to go with the sets.  One ugly ambulance chaser could cause a retirement changing situation for them.


----------



## Rolandranch (Mar 16, 2017)

jttheclockman said:


> What company did you use for the molds??  There are several that have different Civil War and other themed molds. How did the molds hold up after all the pouring??? They are known to break down somewhat and lose features quickly.
> 
> Came out real nice. May I ask what you are charging for these??? You are in competition with factory made chess sets similar in style and depending on the materials used they are not that expensive. I have a set of plans for a scrollsawn set that many years ago I was suppose to make but never got around to it. Very time and labor intensive.


Thank you. I get my molds from a foreign company called "Prince August". I have used some of their molds for over 50 castings and they are still as good as new. The molds are silicone so you have to be careful not to overheat your metal when you pour. I sell these sets for $300. Cost is relatively inexpensive but there is a lot of labor involved.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 16, 2017)

Thanks. Yes the use of lead can present problems and is something you may want to look into.


----------



## Rolandranch (Mar 16, 2017)

Oops, duplicate post.


----------



## Rolandranch (Mar 16, 2017)

jttheclockman said:


> Thanks. Yes the use of lead can present problems and is something you may want to look into.


Yes, I agree. I have been doing research in the past few weeks and decided that I will be trying a different alloy for my next set that is mostly tin and no lead. The only downside is that tin is very expensive. I am not very big into the metal casting. I don't sell many sets and don't even have them listed online yet. I would rather make pens because there is a better profit there but keep the chess set because it draws a lot of attention to my booth at shows and adds another dimension to my booth.


----------



## Rolandranch (Mar 17, 2017)

Thank you all for the kind words. They are appreciated!


----------



## skiprat (Mar 17, 2017)

You are a VERY talented young man Seth !! I enjoy looking at all the stuff you post. :wink:
One thing for the picky chess player.....Bottom right's white:wink:


----------



## Rolandranch (Mar 17, 2017)

Thank you very much.



skiprat said:


> One thing for the picky chess player.....Bottom right's white:wink:



Haha! I knew SOMEBODY would notice.


----------

